# I'm telling ya.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Cubs are going to win it all. I said it before the season started and I'm saying it again.

Best record in baseball.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> The Cubs are going to win it all. I said it before the season started and I'm saying it again.
> 
> Best record in baseball.


What a sad little hillbilly you'll be come October. Nothing sadder than a delusional Cubs fan. Pathetic!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

They're beating the dodgers right now. And I'm pretty sure they just swept them last series. :lol:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

you are both whacked.. the Braves are the only way to go!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> you are both whacked.. the Braves are the only way to go!!!


A team owned by Ted #%^#$%^ Turner? Are you kidding me? I am now wondering your sanity! :?


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> lifetime hunter said:
> 
> 
> > you are both whacked.. the Braves are the only way to go!!!
> ...


hey we don't judge a team or man by there owner or employer do we?? or we'd question your sanity!!   :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

oh .. and Ted hasn't owned them for awhile now!!! geez get with the times!! haha


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > The Cubs are going to win it all. I said it before the season started and I'm saying it again.
> ...


Thats not entirely true, Soccer fan is slightly more upsetting...


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

The Cubbies could do it, but there's a lot of season left (100 games or so), plus the trading deadline (7/31) where competitors may open the wallet for a quick upgrade from teams that are already out of the hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

We need to remember we are talking about the cubs, and they have Crazy Lou as skipper, just a matter of time until the wheels fall off.

Ted Turner has permanently stained the Braves!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I’m going with the braves to.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We need to remember we are talking about the cubs, and they have Crazy Lou as skipper, just a matter of time until the wheels fall off.
> 
> Ted Turner has permanently stained the Braves!


Stained them with what? Big shiny trophies????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think what we all need to remember is the Cubs swept the Braves.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I cant dissagree with ya.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I think what we all need to remember is the Cubs swept the Braves.


They got lucky that all fix blade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

All I know Is I bet Callofthewilds little woman, that the cubs would win the series, against the braves. So I get me a free B.b.q. I hope Lifetime Hunters a good cook. :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here it is August and the Cubbies are still above .600. Yeeeeeeeh Haaaaaaw.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its the skipper. The Cubs suck... without crazy Lou, they'd be the same old Cubbies. :lol: 

Just kidding... I'm just a Crazy Lou fan.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any of you Non-believers starting to come around yet? Looks like in a few days they will clinch the best record in the national league. Home field untill the world series.  Remember, fixed blade said it first, cubs 2008 world champions....  *I sure hope they play Proutdoors team in the first round. Man would it sound sweet listening to him eat his words*.

I bet he's a loud eater! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Any of you Non-believers starting to come around yet? Looks like in a few days they will clinch the best record in the national league. Home field untill the world series.  Remember, fixed blade said it first, cubs 2008 world champions....  *I sure hope they play Proutdoors team in the first round. Man would it sound sweet listening to him eat his words*.
> 
> I bet he's a loud eater! :lol:


I just printed this, so expect a knock on the door in a few weeks for your kick to the groin!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you Non-believers starting to come around yet? Looks like in a few days they will clinch the best record in the national league. Home field untill the world series.  Remember, fixed blade said it first, cubs 2008 world champions....  *I sure hope they play Proutdoors team in the first round. Man would it sound sweet listening to him eat his words*.
> ...


Is that suppose to be a punishment? :shock: Fixed will enjoy that. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No, it's more of a reward for me. :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cubs clinched the National League best record today.  Home field advantage through the NLCS. To bad the Nation league lost the allstar game.

Stupid Dan Uglla, and his 3 errors.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

cubfan already making excuses for getting rolled! -/O_-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope I'm still sticking with them winning the world series. It'll just be a little harder thats all.

Cubs will win it in 6, against the Redsox. That's right not the Angels


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't be too surprised if the Cubs won it all this year. I mean, they can't go an infinite number of seasons in a row with no championships...can they? :? Oh hell, well this is the Cubs we are talking about here. I guess if any team can pull it off, it's them. :lol:


----------

